# When is the Wood Too Old?



## nick (Jul 16, 2008)

*I hope this isn't a dumb question but I just don't know the answer. When would wood be too old to use? Or is there such a thing? If wood has been chopped and split for a few years and is starting to break down (I guess rot), is it any more good to smoke with? I have a few pieces of hickory and pecan that are starting to look that way. Is it any good?*


----------



## fastball (Jul 16, 2008)

To be honest.....I don't have a clue...but my opinion is, the only time it is too old to use is when it's petrified.

Old wood really doesn't do you much good in my opinion.  It burns up to fast leaving not many coals and not much heat and not much smoke.  To me, old wood is only good to start a good wood fire with.  I use it all of the time to create a few coals.  I have a log lighter in my offset, but the less I have to run it the better, so I'll use old wood to get things started.


----------



## bigbear (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think I'd use any wood where the cell structure is starting to break down ie. getting punky. When you burn punky wood in the fireplace it gives off an odd smell that I wouldn't want around my supper!

If it's still solid and dry I'd go for it!

Happy smokin'


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree. There's alot of fungus-type thingies in wood that's breaking down, not to mention insects, or their "leavings".


----------

